# metal/hardcore recomedations



## punt (Jul 9, 2011)

gotta be some metalheads on here. 
It's a lazy Friday at work and I wanna hear some new music. What have you been listening to lately? 
Hardcore ill check out anything
Metal I'm into doom,prog,melodic death,thrash, and metalcore.

My recommendations are maylene and the sons of disaster, after the burial, the ghost inside, parkway drive and the black dahlia murders latest album "ritual"

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

Prog? I've only just found Porcupine Tree in the last year...Deadwing is a pretty awesome album.

I don't usually listen to much hard music these days, but I recently heard Raised Fist's _Veil of Ignorance_ album and thought it was pretty f'ing great. Friends & Traitors is a killer track.

Does ****ed Up count has hardcore? Not sure what does any more. I dig their stuff too.


----------



## punt (Jul 9, 2011)

I'll definitely check out porcupine tree. 

Not sure what ****ed up is either but I do like em! Funny you mention them. I was minutes away from emailing em yesterday to see about setting up a stop here on their fall tour cause it ends in buffalo... Then I heard the band their touring with... Waaves. And Yeaa no. I lasted 20 seconds of one song.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

I like Wavves so I really can't sympathize there. My tastes span...a lot of genres.


----------



## punt (Jul 9, 2011)

I hear ya. Im digging porcupine tree though thanks.Do you like fall of troy? They kinda remind me of them


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

Cool. The Halo -> Arriving Somewhere But Not Here -> Mellotron Scratch -> Open Car -> The Start of Something Beautiful -- thats 5 tracks I can get lost in. Time ceases to move when I'm in those 5 tracks they flow perfectly.

I'm looking up Fall of Troy on Rdio now. Thanks.


----------



## LarryLimerick (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't really listen to hardcore but I listen some metalcore a few bands I like are August Burns Red and Unearth, although if you are into that genre you may have already heard of them. A progressive death metal band that I really like is Becoming the Archetype.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Veil of Maya, Misery Signals, August Burns Red, Born of Osiris, Periphery... basically anyone on Sumerian Records and then some.

What kind of metal? Iron Maiden! 80's Metallica! Decapitation! Soilwork! At The Gates, In Flames, Trivium, If Hope Dies, The Haunted, Through The Eyes Of The Dead, Van Halen, Black Sabbath...


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh, Sleeper

[video=youtube;WCqXjCwkFI0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCqXjCwkFI0[/video]

Periphery

[video=youtube;8gy25McxkEI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gy25McxkEI[/video]

A Bullet For Pretty Boy

[video=youtube;32g3dY-4bhs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32g3dY-4bhs[/video]

For Today

[video=youtube;vf3P9ytmEW0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vf3P9ytmEW0[/video]


----------



## punt (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks yall, I've heard all the bands listed cept oh sleeper.
New recommendation from me.
Stigma, black dahlia style with huge breakdowns. From italia!
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

Other than the preachy lyrics, for today is dope. Huge sound live.
And august burns red are ****ing perfect live.For abr fans check out Texas in July. From the same town cept their only 18.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Except... if they sound like ABR, why bother (I saw both bands in the same night, do not remember TIJ at all). I'd rather less breakdowns, more riffage personally.

Check out Scar Symmetry, Textures, Red Seas Fire


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i don't know what category means what anymore. when i was a kid, if you said metal, that meant ozzy, priest, maiden, nugent, sabbath, that sorta thing. 

so, i don't know if you call these guys metal, but i know, that they know - how to bring the noises that i like:

mustasch, drain sth, the sword, mos generator, sasquatch, animals as leaders, clutch, the company band, abraham's meat plow, gangster pump, year long disaster.

none of them are really new, and some of them have already come and gone. but they rock, and alotta people i meet haven't heard of most of them.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Out of that list I've heard of: the sword, AAL, clutch.

There's a ton of sub-genre metal labels out these days... I still just listen to what I like, without really knowing what it's called at the time.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2011)

Clutch is f'ing awesome. That's a band I haven't thought about it years. Time to dig out the CDs...


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

they were a local band (sorta) to me when i moved up here. i've seen them a kajillion times in some pretty small venues. 
i've met them,and they were all very polite to me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

cheezyridr said:


> they were a local band (sorta) to me when i moved up here. i've seen them a kajillion times in some pretty small venues.
> i've met them,and they were all very polite to me.


You hail from Maryland? The Clutch I know is from MD.


----------



## punt (Jul 9, 2011)

Clutch is dope but definitely from md. 

The Scarborough,Toronto area had some siiick bands in the late 90s early 00s though.
One of the first hardcore punk bands I got into was Grade. Love em to this day. Same with no warning, ill blood has been one of my favorite albums since it dropped. Sucks they got sum 41ed. As with boysnightout broken bones was a solid ep.
Hell the first show I ever played was opening for Chris Colohans Cursed.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

some of my older friends love Grade, I don't know if it's come on the stereo or not when I'm hanging out with them.

I still think I've never heard a Clutch song... ah well.

Did you check out Textures yet?


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

It Dies Today, Texas in July, Miss May I, Architects, As I Lay Dying, A Plea For Purging, I The Breather, Despised Icon, Within the ruins, Red Seas fire......like Budd said. They've got a free download on their site.


----------



## punt (Jul 9, 2011)

Yea budda, just did its pretty sweet. The clean vocals threw me off at first but im digging it. Stolen bikes ride faster is all ya need to know by grade! They did a pretty sweet panama cover too. It dies today is one band name I haven't heard in a while. They were dope, chaitiff choir was a wicked album.


----------

